# Advice wanted - weekend or summer Reserve BMQ?



## Pea (28 Jun 2005)

I have been contemplating this for a while and I am having trouble coming up with a decision. I have read countless threads on basic training, but I am looking for personal opinions. 

I have applied to join a reserve unit as a RMS Clerk. The recruiter said that I can get on the weekend BMQ starting in October. I would then go on to complete the other courses next summer. Many friends are suggesting I wait and take the summer BMQ next summer. I am a recent college grad, and I start work full time in 2 weeks. My friends suggest that I wait and take the summer course next year because I will be new at my job and just getting started there, so they think I need to have my weekends off for the first few months until I am settled in at my new job. I agree that this sounds like a good idea. My only doubt is because I really want to get trained. 

So what do you suggest? What would you do? Also, which BMQ would you suggest? I know everyone has a different opinion, but I look forward to that. 

Thanks for all who share some input!


edited for grammar


----------



## Spartan (28 Jun 2005)

Honestly, do your BMQ weekend, its done out of the way, and then you can go on to your (SQ if applicable) and trades the following summer. And get to go to your unit, and learn things there as well.


----------



## Gouki (28 Jun 2005)

If you're doubting putting it off  it isn't that a clear enough indication that you want to to do it now? Don't let them decide for you


----------



## Sivad (29 Jun 2005)

card11, i'm in the same boat as u, i have read countless threads on both summer and weekend BMQ.  I have come to the conclusion that the Summer BMQ is way better.  but do I want to do the weekend just to be done and have my next summer open for SQ and BIQ,  I feel i will get my full experience on those corseses.


----------



## Dogboy (29 Jun 2005)

not being in school I was able to catch a BMQ in the spring 
and ill have my hook by the fall 
If you can. get the summer coarse its better for you because you can stay "Turned on" for the whole course 
lots of guys in my unit complane of having to go fry. sat. sun. then return to civilyon life mon. 
if you can do you BMQ over winter on weekends and be fully trained by the next fall then do it whatever gets you trained faster.
goodluck


----------



## swanita (29 Jun 2005)

Well, if you're not settled into your job by October then there's issues to begin with.  Doing bmq over the weekends starting october isn't a real big deal, except you might be a little more tired but just go to bed earlier during the week.  The course itself isn't very hard, just tiring at times.  I suggest doing the weekend BMQ & carrying on with courses in the summer instead of taking forever to get fully trained.


----------



## Pea (29 Jun 2005)

swanita said:
			
		

> Well, if you're not settled into your job by October then there's issues to begin with.   Doing bmq over the weekends starting october isn't a real big deal, except you might be a little more tired but just go to bed earlier during the week.   The course itself isn't very hard, just tiring at times.   I suggest doing the weekend BMQ & carrying on with courses in the summer instead of taking forever to get fully trained.



I am sure I will be settled into my job by October. My friends worry too much I think. I love the job I chose, so I should be fine. I agree with you very much about doing the weekend BMQ course. I want to be trained and able to do things with my unit. I don't want to sit around all year waiting. This way I can be trained by the end of next summer, not just finally doing BMQ.

Thank you very much to everyone who responded. It really helped put everything into perspective hearing from you all.

Kelita


----------



## RossF (29 Jun 2005)

It IS up to you, but I suggest summer. (As it was said elsewhere, the military isn't going anywhere)

I was close to taking the weekend BMQ courses and when I talked to CF members at the CFRC they told me if I'm really serious about it I should think about doing the summer one instead. You get a lot more exposure to the military life. 24/7 for 2 months compared to every other weekend for a few months. Ultimately it is up to you and to you alone. Better to take the weekend course than nothing at all really, but I still suggest the summer. For me, my unit only does the summer course, so I didn't end up having a choice when I researched into it more (although I would have still taken the summer).

Regards,
-Ross

P.S. Good luck with whatever one you decide to go with by the way.   ;D


----------



## Pea (29 Jun 2005)

RossF,

Your reasoning for the summer BMQ is why I want to do it in the summer. I want to have the "full experience" by doing it full time for 2 months. I am not too keen in the idea of doing it for the weekend and then going back to civi life for the week. I do think I will get a better taste of the military doing BMQ fulltime instead of weekends. I guess I just didn't want to have to sit and wait till next summer. But really, if I think about it, the military isn't going anywhere. I will have a career to keep me busy in the meantime. Plus that will give me more time to get in shape. I am young and have lots of time to join, so waiting till next summer won't kill me.

I wonder what would happen then if I wait till next year to join? Does anyone know if they close my file, and I would have to reapply next spring? I first applied end of February for reg force, but then changed to reserves when I received my civi job offer after I finished college.


----------



## Part-Timer (7 Jul 2005)

Card_11: It depends on whether you've completed the application process (CFAT, Interview, Medical anbd Fit Test) at the CFRC. If you have, then the reserve unit should have your file. What normally happens then is that you will be enrolled, and the unit will determine what to do with you should you decide to wait until next summer for training. You might get to do some OJT, but as I said, this is really up to the unit. My advice is to do the weekend training. You will get "the full experience" next summer doing SQ/Trades training anyway.


----------



## BDTyre (8 Jul 2005)

I didn't have much of a choice, as I'm in my final semester of school.  So...weekend training it is.  (Waiting until next summer makes no sense to me).


----------



## san (11 Jul 2005)

It's been a few years ...

I think it's a matter of personal choice.  There are certainly advantages to both as clearly indicated in the previous posts.  I was a student at the time, sworn in on a Thursday and on a bus the next day for what was then GMT.  With the weekend training, you have a little time for things to sink in and with some good leadership, an opportunity to work on things you need to during the week when you parade.  I would suggest to get it over with and take other courses in the summer where you can get the exposure to the military life you need.  After that, there are still more courses you can take either on additional weekends or the next summer.

Important thing is .... don't put off to tomorrow what you can do today.  With that in mind, your career obligations may change as mine had which left me little time for weekend or summer training for a period of time.  Obviously, my job was very important because it paid the bills.

Cheers,

san


----------



## armywoman (24 Jul 2005)

I tried doing the weekend wonder course.  It did not work for me.

So I think you have to consider several things, do you have an understanding boss, how active are you,  how is your personal life.

When I tried the weekend course I had a very busy job, a very anti-military supervisor and I found that I was given alot more overtime.  I could not study or practice the assignments for the next weekend, and then Thursday night would have to get home pack, try and study, get to bed at about 0130, then Friday I would go to work for my 12 hour shift, get off work at 1730, rush home grab a power bar, take the bus to Jericho and get there just in time for the report time of 1900hrs.  

I ended up going back to my unit and did a summer course 4 months later.  It was the best decision I had ever made.  I had a friend who  moved into my apartment and watched over my home and cat.  I had nothing to worry about while gone and was able to concentrate on GMT and that was it.


----------



## Pea (24 Jul 2005)

I just finished my first week at my new job. I love it! I spoke to my boss about joining the reserves, and he is very supportive. He said it says a lot about a person's character to want to work a full time civi job, and serve their country on the side. He said he will try to be as accommodating as he can. My job is a Monday-Friday 8:30-4:30 job. There is basically zero chance of overtime. So things are looking pretty good there.

As for the active question. I am not as active as I should be. I am working to improve this though, and look forward to having to be more active too. I want to become way more fit than I am.

My personal life is probably in the best place right now that it could be for signing up. I am single, live on my own, and only have myself to worry about.

I have decided that I am going to try for the weekend course this October. I won't be able to take time off of work for BMQ & SQ next year, so it is best that I do my BMQ now. I am still in the process of getting all my stuff done. I have to go for an interview & do my PT test still. But I should be good to go for October, because those don't take long and I already have the medical out of the way.

Thanks very much for the input!

I guess I should add that I have changed my trade choice to Combat Engineer.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (4 Aug 2005)

Would taking the Summer BMQ course mean that you would have to wait until the summer following it to do SQ. Or is it done in the same summer?


----------



## RossF (29 Aug 2005)

M. Sparks said:
			
		

> Would taking the Summer BMQ course mean that you would have to wait until the summer following it to do SQ. Or is it done in the same summer?



Same summer.


----------

